# CHAMPION Bellarata's I Want To Believe



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Huge congratulations to Stacy and Lois!! Lois finished today and I for one am so proud of Stacy who from start to finish showed Lois from the Bred By Exhibitor class. For someone new to the show world this is a HUGE accomplishment. And they finished with a bang ... a 5 point major!! Yahoo for Stacy and Lois!!

:cheer: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!! You have nooo idea, how proud I am, of both Stacy, and Lois.

This ROCKS!!! It is flippin' awesome!! 

Congrats, my girls ~ :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!!!!! Congratulations Stacy and Lois!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Stacy, I'm really not surprised, :good post - perfect 10: I'm soooooo happy for you and Marina and Lucy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheer: CONGRATSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG :happy: :happy: :happy: :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: :sLo_grouphug3: :dothewave: 

Way to go! :biggrin: I am so happy for you Stacy.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Congrats Stacy and Lois!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! :yahoo: :dothewave: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! :aktion033: I got the chance to see Stacy and adorable Marina at the show yesterday. Lois was beautiful!!! I have to get the pics from my friend's camera! Oh and Emma and Truffles were such cutie pies!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow Stacy, Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: ......You and Marina are burning up the show ring!!!! Whoo Hooo!!! I am so proud of you!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, how wonderful!!! *Huge congratulations to you! :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Linda


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: How Awesome! I'm so happy for you Stacy! Way to go Lois! arty: :yahoo:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to little Lois !!! Stacy, way to go! Nothing like a five pointer to make the finish even sweeter!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh wow, congratulations Stacy and Lois! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

woohoo!! well done!!! thats great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!! Way to go Stacy!!!!! I can feel the relief from here!!! No more oil!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

arty: Way to go Stacy & Lois! Congrats! :dothewave:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! Stacy, we've been on this ride with you from the beginning. Way to go, girl!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whoo hooo!!! :chili: Way to go! :yes: Puppy wags and tail licks! No wait, that's Tuppy lags and Pail wicks! No wait - I've got it - Tail wags and Puppy licks!!!

We are ALL very excited for you - congratulations! arty:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, Stacy, I am so proud of you. I remember being on line with you when you were whelping your first litter. I feel like a proud mama. You sure have come a long way in a short time. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

A huge big congrats from us, very well done Stacy!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats :smilie_daumenpos: cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations to Stacy and Lois!!! I'm so happy for you!!

arty:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!! So well deserved.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy -- way to go!! :good post - perfect 10: I hope that Lois gets some extra special treats  You've worked so hard at this, I'm so happy for you. :grouphug: And you've got those new little beauties to look forward to in the ring. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wah wah wee wah!!!! Stacy, this is huge!!! Congratulations to you and Lois!!! What a wonderful finish!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So, so happy for you and the beautiful Champion Lois!



[attachment=62131:Stacy_congrats.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Huge Congrats to you Stacy!!! It was great to be there to see it! I have to say, it was wonderful when the judge pointed to Lois for the win - all the Malt breeders ringside clapped & cheered. That definitely put a smile on my face! 

Here's the picture I took when they were doing the official photo:









Lois is such a pretty girl with a lot of ... enthusiasm!! 

Here's a link to the pictures I took at the show today.
Show Album


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW! Congratulations Stacy!!! I am soo happy for you and Lois! Congratulations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a true dream come true! You did it girl! Stand proud! What a great bitch you've bred and a great handler you are!


WOW! Congratulations Stacy!!! I am soo happy for you and Lois! Congratulations!!! 


I am so thrilled for you! Take a bow!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW!!! I'm so happy for you Stacy and for beautiful Lois!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
What a great achievement!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: Awesome! Congratulations, Stacy & Lois!!! :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh thank you all soooo much! And thank you Mandy for posting the pics!!!! And mary thank you for starting this thread! I was really REALLY happy to win today and to finish Lois. She is not an easy dog to show or to handle ringside so it was an extra big relief! 

I've been growing out Lois' mother Caddy to use as an 'extra' dog and today was her show debut (again) . She has been growing out from a total shave job so her coat wasn't too long but she did great. Marina showed her and I think Caddy is going to be her new project to finish (as soon as her coat gets an acceptable length) She had a problem of being scared of the ring when I first got her but I'm happy to say she did not drop her tail these past two days and Marina had fun showing her. 

My friend Christiine (Pristinemalt) took this video of the Winners Bitch class (I'm #24 wearing black,second in line) Thank you Christine for posting this!!
http://sharing.theflip.com/session/5059c1c.../video/10801731


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Stacy that is great news, congrats. The pictures are great!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How awesome! A huge congratulations to you!
I'm also glad to hear Caddy did well back in the ring.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Woo HOO!!! Congratulations Stacey and Lois!!! That is just fantastic news!!! All that hard work the both of you (You and Lois!) have put into it has paid off!! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Stacy I am so very happy for you and for Lois. What a fantastic accomplishment. Congratulations! :two thumbs up: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love the video! Lois looks fanstastic, what a beautiful girl she is. She is really a grogeous girl!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:drinkup: artytime: Oh wow!! Congratulations Stacy!! Such a well deserved and welcome win!! Lois looks amazing and so do you! :thmbup:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

To my West Coast friend!!

You done good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you and Marina! And the pups!!! 

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody sooo much for all the nice comments!! 

I just wanted to add that Lois is a perfect example of needing more than just a pretty face to do well in the show ring. She doesn't have the cutest face, the best coat, the best grooming or topknots and wasn't the best handled malt out there but I was able to finish her because of her structure and movement. So I will take structure over face ANY DAY. It is far less frustrating, LOL. It took me 10 months to finish Lois and considering the area I show in and the competition out there, that isn't bad at all! Here is a link to the results
http://infodog.com/RESULTS/2010123601/201012360154000.HTM

We had a huge entry and even with all the absences, it was still a 5 pt major (very rare these days!!) :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Stacy this is HUGE! I'm so thrilled for you. I bet you are still walking on air even today. And you should be! Congrats to you. You've worked so very hard.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just loved revisiting Lois' pictures of birth to present. She is such a beauty! Congrats to you both.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Stacy & Lois!!! :celebrate - fireworks: 


btw, i think Lois has a very cute face!!! :tender:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, thanks for sharing the pictures of Lois. Congrats on your win, she is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: arty:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

What an amazing beginning! WAY TO GO Staci and Lois!!!! Also, what an encouragement and amazing example you have set for others!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I already congratulated you on FB but I feel the need to throw in some fireworks for you right now! 

I'm sooooooo happy and proud of the Bellarata gang!!!!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------

